# Masonry Coatings



## minneapolispainting (Apr 15, 2020)

For those of you that paint masonry, stucco and/or brick, would you recommend Loxon from Sherwin Williams? I've used it quite a bit and like it, but I'm curious to know if there are other superior products out there. Thanks!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Loxon is specific to concrete surfaces, so its really good for that. I did a home not too long ago, the spec was for what they use on high rises in Hawaii, ultra expensive. Primer: Loxon primer, Intermediate: 2coats Conflex elastomeric, Finish: Superpaint satin


----------



## minneapolispainting (Apr 15, 2020)

*Thanks*

Hey Mike, thank you for the great information. Much appreciated!


----------

